# Epicareâ€™s Magic Wand For Facial Hair Removal



## daer0n (Nov 24, 2008)

*Tired of waxing, bleaching, tweezing and painful plucking?*

Completely safe
Removes hair from root
Won't remove skin
Less pain than waxing
Finer facial hair
No skin darkening
No electricity or batteries
*Epicare* rids you of the embarrassment associated with unwanted facial hair.

*Epicare* removes unwanted facial hair like magic!

Professional results and smooth silky skin in minutes easily, quickly and safely using *Epicare*.

Slip the *Original Epicare* hair removing magic wand into your handbag ready for nagging stray hairs.






Source


Neat, i wonder how well it works?


----------



## leenybeeny (Nov 24, 2008)

That looks really interesting.. but it also looks like it may be a form of self torture! I always have to get my facial hair done by someone else because I just can't inflict the pain onto myself. I always chicken out!


----------



## Karren (Nov 24, 2008)

I have to buy a gross of those things and wave them all over my body!!



. Looks like a spring that the hairs get snagged in and then you yank them out by the roots?


----------



## tinktink22 (Nov 24, 2008)

ok so im and expert at this cuz Ive had problems with my PCOS forever. THAT IS TORTURE!!!! lol my grandmother uses it and she gave me one. I was all excited that I didnt have to wax any more and ya I screamed through the whole thing. Karren you are sooooooo right. All it is is a spring and you wrap you hairs in it and pull. My eyes are teary just thinking about it. LMAO. But I use an epilator on my face like its nothing. The epilator is the psycho tweezing machine that has about 30 tweezer heads that spin. Just imagine a bunch of tweezers going at once instead of one at a time. I use that on my face once a week and I dont feel a thing. It really has to do with pain tolerance.


----------



## leenybeeny (Nov 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *tinktink22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif . But I use an epilator on my face like its nothing. The epilator is the psycho tweezing machine that has about 30 tweezer heads that spin. Just imagine a bunch of tweezers going at once instead of one at a time. I use that on my face once a week and I dont feel a thing. It really has to do with pain tolerance. Which Epilator do you use on your face? Does it have a face attatchment? I just brought the Silk Epil X'Elle because the newest one I couldn't find in Canada. But I am not sure if it's safe to use on my face. I don't want to suck up my lip!


----------



## tinktink22 (Nov 24, 2008)

lol Mine is just a Epilator. Nothing special for face or anything. You gotta make sure the hair is not too short and use baby powder on your face. It prevents the skin from getting caught. The best way to do it is just like waxing. Pull the skin and make it taut.

Heres some info. Mines not as pretty though










Technology - Nano-Silver Coated Heads â€“Nano-silver has properties that reduce the growth of microorganisms

Remington infuses heads with nano- silver to resist the growth of microorganisms

2 speeds

Curved tweezer barrel

Hair guides

Massage and skin stretchers

Washable depilation head

Additional shaving head

On/off switch lock

Rechargeable (NiMH)

Up to 60 minutes cordless usage


----------



## Karren (Nov 24, 2008)

I've seen something like that a Target i think... Been thinkin about getting one myself!!


----------



## daer0n (Nov 24, 2008)

I use an epilator on my face too, and on the rest of my body LOL!

I dont mind the pain so i would try that *shrugs*


----------



## tinktink22 (Nov 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use an epilator on my face too, and on the rest of my body LOL!I dont mind the pain so i would try that *shrugs*

I WISH!!!!!! I use it on my face and all I feel is tugging. But when it comes to any other body part I have no tolerance! I wish I did :sad: That way I could go to town lol!!!!


----------

